# Threading Jig



## lorbay (Nov 27, 2011)

After talking a Bonnie Klein workshop a couple of weeks ago on threaded lidded boxes, I thought I would try and build one. I think it turned out pretty well and works really nice.

Lin.


----------



## underdog (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice.... Looks a heck of a lot better than the one I built. Works better too..

You have drawings?


----------



## lorbay (Nov 27, 2011)

underdog said:


> Nice.... Looks a heck of a lot better than the one I built. Works better too..
> 
> You have drawings?



Nope just in my head.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 27, 2011)

How exactly do you use it?


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 27, 2011)

How large a box can you thread?  I think that Bonnie's is limited to the size that you can make?


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> How large a box can you thread?  I think that Bonnie's is limited to the size that you can make?



You are limited by the size of your lathe and the ability to off set the box and lid.  The original was sized to the Bonnie Klein lathe and was adapted to the Jet Midi (10 by 14).  

The cutter mounts in the headstock and cuts against the outside/inside on the Box.

Jet can do about an 8 inch diameter box (4 inch offset) if you offset the mounting box.   Most uses are for 4 inch and smaller threaded boxes.


(Have a Bonnie Klein lathe and threading jig - and have adapted it the big lathe on occasion with an XY table)


----------



## lorbay (Nov 27, 2011)

glycerine said:


> How exactly do you use it?


Here are a few pictures in action.
Lin.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 27, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> How large a box can you thread?  I think that Bonnie's is limited to the size that you can make?



What Ken said.

Lin.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 29, 2011)

lorbay said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly do you use it?
> ...


 
Ok, I think I get it.  So is the thread size determined by the long threaded rod that runs through the center of the jig?


----------



## lorbay (Nov 29, 2011)

glycerine said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > glycerine said:
> ...


 Yes that is right, so you could really make a bunch of different ones if you wanted a specific thread. This one is 16 tpi and looks nice a small boxes.

Lin.


----------

